# smoking wood in Montana?



## mschulke (Dec 31, 2011)

We just moved from Phoenix, AZ to Billings, MT, and I'm wanting to find a good source for smoking woods.  Back in AZ, I could get mesquite and oak pretty easy, either with my wallet or my chainsaw.  I'm not familiar with the area around Billings, and I figure most of the woods in the national forests are pine.   I'll be looking at any apple or cherry orchards, as well.  I'm not picky about what's available as long as it's good for my pit.  Any good suggestions on where to look to either buy or cut?  

Mark


----------



## sprky (Jan 1, 2012)

check out tree trimmers and crags list


----------

